# Indonesia Aquascaping Contest 2011 Result



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*Nano Contest Result:*

*1st* Narto Tan (60x30x35 cm)









*2nd* Wendy Kurniawan (20x15x15 cm)









*3rd* Bryant Pribadi (60x30x36 cm)









*4th* Wendy Kurniawan (31x18x26 cm)









*5th* Alfitrah Hanif (25x20x20 cm) -> *Honorable Mention*









*6th* Derwin (30x30x30 cm)









*7th* Aldy Hidayat (45x30x25 cm)









*8th* Aldy Hidayat (36x22x28 cm)









*9th* Junianto Wibowo (32x25x27 cm)









*10th* M. Fikry Diany (37x25x25 cm)









*Winner Prizes:*

*1st Place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- 1 set ADA 5 Elements
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- HQI Bulb 70W/8000K
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food

*2nd Place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- 2ft Aquarium Lighting T5 4x14W HE
- Intense Bazooka Diffuser
- Intense Check Valve & Bubble Counter
- GLAMOUR 'One Time in Use' Waterproof Camera
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food

*3rd place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- Stainless Steel Scissors
- Stainless Steel Tweezer
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food

*Honorable Mention*
- Opticlear Aquarium 40x30x30 cm


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*Photo Contest Result:*

*1st* Narto Tan (60x30x35 cm)









*2nd* Michael Eric - Red Queen's Green Playground 









*3rd* Wendy Kurniawan - The Famous Tree (50x30x30 cm)









*4th* Wendy Kurniawan - Tombolo (20x15x15 cm)









*5th* Fadhlillah Maulana - Solo Nel Mezzo Della Prateria (75x45x45 cm)









*6th* Dharmawan Rahardja









*7th* Michael Eric - Dream of Waterfall









*8th* Aldy Hidayat - Hills









*9th* Albert Lukman - Loves & Hopes (30x20x20 cm)









*10th* Wendy Kurniawan - Stonehenge (90x40x40 cm)









*11th* Aldy Hidayat - Flowers in the Field









*12th* Bryant Pribadi (60x30x36 cm)









*13th* Rizky Mevianto - Tales of Bengkayang River (100x50x45 cm)









*14th* Natal









*15th* Aldy Hidayat - Return Path









*16th* Johan Tjeng









*17th* Aldy Hidayat - Freedom Fieldy









*18th* Luthvin Tirnata - D'nature (90x45x45 cm)









*19th* Irvan Dharmawan









*20th* Moses









*Winner Prizes:*

*1st Place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- HQI Bulb 70W/8000K
- Intense Bazooka Diffuser
- Intense Check Valve & Bubble Counter
- GLAMOUR 'One Time in Use' Waterproof Camera
- UP CO2 Cylinder 1L
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food

*2nd Place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- DAZS Cooling Fan Size L
- ISTA Twin Timer Setting
- ISTA Mini Canister Max Care 360L/H
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food

*3rd place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- ISTA Multifunction Inline Diffuser
- UP Cooling Fan (4 fans)
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> *Nano Contest Result:*
> 
> *1st* Narto Tan (60x30x35 cm)
> 
> ...


Hi superwen,
very nice picture and nano aquarium. where is the location of the contest and where I can get the info for next contest? also I need info the good/complete aquarium store address in Jakarta. Thanks barclaya


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

barclaya said:


> Hi superwen,
> very nice picture and nano aquarium. where is the location of the contest and where I can get the info for next contest? also I need info the good/complete aquarium store address in Jakarta. Thanks barclaya


The contest held in WTC Mangga Dua Mall, North Jakarta. That is first indonesia aquascape competition held by indoaquascape.com forum, the biggest aquascape forums in Indonesia.
Information about this yearly contest will be announce in that forums.

good LFS in Jakarta:
- Sinar Baru Aquarium, Makaliwe Raya 46 Grogol, Jakarta Barat, Jakarta, +62 21 5640503. 
- Aquajaya, Jl. Raya Lenteng Agung Timur no 10 (Depan Universitas Pancasila)
GPS Coordinate : -6.34313,106.833715
- Enoshima Aquatic, Pelepah raya Blk D no 3 Kelapa Gading Permai Jakarta Utara 14240
- LFS center located along Jl.Dr.Makaliwe Raya - West Jakarta, Jl.Sumenep Menteng - Central Jakarta, Jl.Kartini - North Jakarta


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> The contest held in WTC Mangga Dua Mall, North Jakarta. That is first indonesia aquascape competition held by indoaquascape.com forum, the biggest aquascape forums in Indonesia.
> Information about this yearly contest will be announce in that forums.
> 
> good LFS in Jakarta:
> ...


Terima kasih banyak atas infonya. (Thank you so much for the info.)


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

barclaya said:


> Terima kasih banyak atas infonya. (Thank you so much for the info.)


sama-sama. orang Indonesia juga ya? (you're welcome. are you Indonesian?)


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. So many nice aquascaped tanks.


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> sama-sama. orang Indonesia juga ya? (you're welcome. are you Indonesian?)


Ya. aku dari Jakarta juga. wah Indonesia banyak maju ya di bidang aquascape. salut. ( yes, from Jakarta.aquascape in Indonesia improve a lot. I hope there is a contest like that in New york city)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

some lovely lovely aquariums. the first post I like 1,2,4,and 8 the best. and in the second post I like 1,4,5,and 17 the best.. amazing what little nano tanks can look like. some of those look big, and are only 10 to 20g size american tanks. awesome job, looks like it was a really nice good show.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I think I'm in love with the Stonehenge one, just on principle. I always thought it'd be cool to create a replica of an ancient monument in a planted tank...

Now someone needs to go make a mini Mayan temple in a jungle tank


----------

